# My B&B entries.



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Some of you may have heard of the Beauty & the Beast contest. These 2 pieces were my entries. They are named the King &the Queen. They are made from tiger eucalyptus, eucalyptus burl, Bubinga and gabon ebony. I came in a very respectable 7th place. Please enjoy.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

stunning work. Do you have a site that shows more of your humidors and ashtrays? I'm interested in building both.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Holy Smokes - that is inSANE! 

I am blown away... these are exceptional.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much. My website is www.humidorminister.com. There is a tutorial on a humidor build there too.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Gorgeous pieces!:notworthy:

Thanks so much for sharing your work!

p


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is a piece of art, It would have came in first if I were judging. Is there a place to go and see the 1st-6th place finishers, they must have been unbelievable?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Here you go. Lots of incredible entries.
http://www.woodturnersamerica.com/i...:the-winners&catid=109:voting-info&Itemid=185


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Just plain gorgeous, Bill.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent workmanship.:thumbsup: There was alot of hours in that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Yours are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Your passion for what you do really comes through in your work. Absolutely amazing. Fantastic pieces.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Bill Wyko said:


> Here you go. Lots of incredible entries.
> http://www.woodturnersamerica.com/i...:the-winners&catid=109:voting-info&Itemid=185


 
I would have voted your entries first place!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful, artistic pieces there, Bill!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

That's awesome work! Keep it up!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Jaw dropping work. I am stunned by their beauty. Do you keep something like that or sell it? Looks like it should be in a museum.


----------



## sffone (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow! Absolutely incredible. Stunning! How long does it take you to create something like that?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

The big one took about 5 or 6 weeks working 3 nights a week and weekends. The short one took about 2 weeks. If you look close, you can see that the staves are framed in ebony as opposed to doing a ring above and below the staves. This eas probably the hardest part. Every stave had to be perfect in size and compound angle to pull this off. The finial was pretty easy due to the step by step tutorial by Richard Madden. I plan on expanding on that technique in many ways. :thumbsup: I have to build 2 humidors right now but when I'm done, it'll be on to more turning with new ideas and a Green & Green night stand.:yes:

As far as selling them goes, I do plan on trying to get my work in a gallery here in town. I found one that specializes in wood too. They will be back in town on the 18th so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Ditto with what everyone above had said. All of you work truely amazes me. Spectacular!


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! Those are wonderfully done, your finials are amazing!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much. That was my first successful attempt at a spiral finial. Broke the first 2. (Tail stock had too much pressure against it.) The other finial I learned by watching Cindy Drozda's video. Great tutorial for anyone.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bill, thaks a whole heck of a lot for pointing me in the direction of Woodturners America. Now I have yet another forum to suck up my time :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely amazing and beautiful work. Congratulations.


----------

